# Pro Tune System with Free Priority Shipping



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*Archery Talk Members Get Free Priority Shipping*









Click on the Archery Talk banner on our website and you will be presented with an order page for Archery Talk Members only.
Items ordered from this page will be free of shipping charges.
Your order will ship Priority mail within two business days. 

www.VanHandle.com

Here is the code.

*User Name= AT*
(It is case sensitive)

*Pass Word = 2012*

THANK YOU 
for being a great place for 
Archers to help Archers​


----------

